# 2013 Subaru impreza - Should I get factory rails?



## tubored (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi,
I'm looking to get a 2013 Impreza 5d wagon or perhaps the new XV crosstrek. The non-sport versions of the impreza don't come with roof rails, while the sport versions and the crosstrek do. Are the factory rails a good thing or would I be better served to pick up the Yakima or Thule solution for cars without rails?

If I decide on the Impreza, should I opt for factory rails?

I plan to put a kayak solution on the roof for sure, though for bikes I may do trays on a hitch or use the roof.

Thanks for any advice/insight.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I would get the rails if I had the option. It does seem to save quite a bit on parts to purchase. I would just check the weight limit on them from Subaru.


----------



## csledd281 (Aug 21, 2009)

I would get the factory rails, they are cheaper and super easy to install and remove


----------



## MrMatson (Oct 12, 2012)

I've got the factory rails on my STI, they were significantly less expensive than Thule or Yakima and are super easy to install. They are somewhat narrower than the other options so if you really need a lot of width that might be a concern. The Subaru branded rack attachments (ski/bike) are just rebrands of Yakima parts with a price increase though so I wouldn't recommend any of those.


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

I think the roof rails look good on that car, and I would want them.

I have just picked up a 2013 Outback a few days ago, and I cant decide: hitch install & Kuat rack vs using the roof rack and a yakima setup on the roof.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Camel Toad said:


> I think the roof rails look good on that car, and I would want them.
> 
> I have just picked up a 2013 Outback a few days ago, and I cant decide: hitch install & Kuat rack vs using the roof rack and a yakima setup on the roof.


I agree. I have a 2012 impreza hatch and I kinda wish I had the rails. I'll probably end up buying some feet fom thule or yakima and as they do make kits for the impreza either with or without the factory rails. It woulda been nice to knock it out when I bought the car and roll it into the financing instead of shelling out a few hundred bucks for a new rack.

I did install an aftermarket hitch on mine so taht I could use my hitch rack and taht's a great option that carries two bikes.

Most companies make attachments for bikes and skis that will work with factory rails these days, so I agree... don't buy the subaru yakima stuff.


----------



## Bad Idea (Jun 14, 2009)

If you're thinking about carrying kayaks get the rails. Then get a thule or yakima setup to clamp to them. That way you can adjust your bar spread. Not a huge issue with most shorter kayaks, but it makes a big difference if you ever get a longer boat.


----------



## Nolancb (Nov 3, 2012)

csledd281 said:


> I would get the factory rails, they are cheaper and super easy to install and remove


Do you know if these can get installed after you buy the car either from the dealer or from an independent company? I have been trying to find them and it seems difficult. Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

tubored said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking to get a 2013 Impreza 5d wagon or perhaps the new XV crosstrek. The non-sport versions of the impreza don't come with roof rails, while the sport versions and the crosstrek do. Are the factory rails a good thing or would I be better served to pick up the Yakima or Thule solution for cars without rails?
> 
> If I decide on the Impreza, should I opt for factory rails?
> ...


the non-sport version are all 4-door sedans.

the Impreza sport are 5-door only and for 2013, come with the side rails.

THen it becomes which cross bars to get?


----------



## mvray (Jul 26, 2007)

I just picked up my 2013 Impreza Sport Premium a couple weeks ago.
Fun car to drive and happy with the gas mileage. 

The factory side rails / roof load limit is 150 pounds.
I'm also trying to decide which cross bars to get. 
The Subaru aero bars are only rated at 75 pounds, which a couple bikes nearly puts you there.
I'll probably go Thule or Yakima for load and they are lockable.
These cars aren't listed on the Thule fit guide, but Thule did send me info on which bars fit.

Since riding is getting a little wet I'm just using my truck.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jan 6, 2010)

For road bikes or kayaks, get the side rails and whatever Yakima rack fits. For mtn bikes get a 2" receiver hitch installed and get the Yakima Holdup or if you have big bucks to spend a Kuat.


----------



## mvray (Jul 26, 2007)

BShow said:


> I agree. I have a 2012 impreza hatch and I kinda wish I had the rails. I'll probably end up buying some feet fom thule or yakima and as they do make kits for the impreza either with or without the factory rails. It woulda been nice to knock it out when I bought the car and roll it into the financing instead of shelling out a few hundred bucks for a new rack.
> 
> I did install an aftermarket hitch on mine so taht I could use my hitch rack and taht's a great option that carries two bikes.
> 
> Most companies make attachments for bikes and skis that will work with factory rails these days, so I agree... don't buy the subaru yakima stuff.


Any problems with the hitch dragging? These cars are kinda low.
Also, which 2" hitch did you get? I have a bike hitch rack I'd like to use.


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

mvray said:


> Any problems with the hitch dragging? These cars are kinda low.
> Also, which 2" hitch did you get? I have a bike hitch rack I'd like to use.


I have a 13 WRX and I put a 1 1/4 hitch. No problems dragging whatsoever. Got the 1 UP rack system so I can carry 3 bikes total on the back. Very nice setup.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Some of you are confusing "rails" and "cross bars". 

The rails OP speak of run front to back. Cross bars run side to side and attach to the rails. 

Imprezas without rails have 4 fixed hard points to which crossbars can be mounted, either OEM or aftermarket. The benefit to the rails, as mentioned earlier, is the ability to move the crossbars fore and aft as needed. Plus I imagine they are stronger.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Wheelman55 said:


> For road bikes or kayaks, get the side rails and whatever Yakima rack fits. For mtn bikes get a 2" receiver hitch installed and get the Yakima Holdup or if you have big bucks to spend a Kuat.


???? Why would I put a road bike on the roof, but a mountain bike on a hitch?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

Wheelman55 said:


> For road bikes or kayaks, get the side rails and whatever Yakima rack fits. For mtn bikes get a 2" receiver hitch installed and get the Yakima Holdup or if you have big bucks to spend a Kuat.





XJaredX said:


> ???? Why would I put a road bike on the roof, but a mountain bike on a hitch?


The Holdup doesn't like road bike tires.

The "Strong Arm" will constantly slip and rub on the brakes, even when I put my 190 lbs of weight onto the arm to secure it....

The Strong Arm does fine with knobby tires, ie MTB's or Cross

but.... that's why I ended up selling my Holdup for cheap and got myself a 1up rack instead.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

^ yeah, but, one can always put their MTB on the roof? If he is getting an impreza with rails its far cheaper to get crossbars and a roof bike rack. 

I get all the reasons why one would choose a hitch rack, but I was scratching my head as to why that was suggested in here to begin with.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

maybe the MTB weighs a ton and the road bike is very lightweight to easily throw on the roof.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Go for the factory bars, they work well. I have an 07 Impreza with the aero bars - I carry bikes on a hitch rack, but the bars serve to support a basket on the roof for overflowing cargo.

I see some mentions of getting a 2" hitch - you won't find a class II hitch for the Impreza. 1 1/4 inch hitch is all that's available due to tow rating of the car. In regards to dragging the hitch, I've occasionally scraped very slightly, but only with ~150 lbs. on the roof, 4 people inside, and a full hatch area. 

Currently on the fence of paying the car off and swapping to Forester struts/springs or trading it in on an XV. Might just wait until next winter and pull the trigger, though.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I never scraped in my WRX, but I treated it like a low-clearance car all the time (even though it's not really that low). The T2 rack is designed to not impact the approach angle, as it raises up the further you get from the vehicle. If you got an abnormally steep driveway or entrance, maybe, but other normal cars will have problems too.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jan 6, 2010)

OK. I've been roof rackin for decades. I've been using the Yak Holdup for 5 years. 

Road bike looks great and works great on the roof. Mtn bike is heavy and works better on the hitch mount. FYI I had a 2" hitch mount installed on my former Subie Outback. I simply told the installer that I wanted to carry a 2" bike mount. 

The Yak Holdup works really well with either road or Mtn. I routinely carry my Trek 6.9 Di2 Madone on it. The Holdup gives the best clearance due to the curved design on the stinger. It lets you back out of the driveway without bottoming out. I think it now comes 1 1/4 too. 

You can...and I have...carry either type of bike on roof or hitch...it's up to you.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

XJaredX said:


> Some of you are confusing "rails" and "cross bars".
> 
> The rails OP speak of run front to back. Cross bars run side to side and attach to the rails.
> 
> Imprezas without rails have 4 fixed hard points to which crossbars can be mounted, either OEM or aftermarket. The benefit to the rails, as mentioned earlier, is the ability to move the crossbars fore and aft as needed. Plus I imagine they are stronger.


I was going to say just this. The hard points on the roof without the rails work really well, and can hold more than I'd feel comfortable putting on there (on my 2008 it says 100kg; I'd be surprised if you can put more than that on the rails).

like you said, the advantage is being able to position the cross bars. Even without that, I have no problem carrying a 15' kayak on mine.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Joules said:


> I was going to say just this. The hard points on the roof without the rails work really well, and can hold more than I'd feel comfortable putting on there (on my 2008 it says 100kg; I'd be surprised if you can put more than that on the rails).
> 
> like you said, the advantage is being able to position the cross bars. Even without that, I have no problem carrying a 15' kayak on mine.


I'm sure you can, after all it has to be able to deal with Gs and loads during turns and accelerations. Then of course, it will be out of spec during such events though....


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Jayem said:


> I'm sure you can, after all it has to be able to deal with Gs and loads during turns and accelerations. Then of course, it will be out of spec during such events though....


I don't quite understand what you're saying here, but it sounds like you're implying that Subaru didn't consider that the car will be moving when they set the load limits for their racks. 
Is that really your belief? That they didn't do the standard engineering practice of taking into account dynamic loading when specifying a static load.

FYI, the load limit for 3rd party towers mounted to the hard points on cars without factory longitudinals is 100kg, per Subaru. The limit for the factory rails is 150.


----------



## dirtylittlegrrl (Apr 21, 2005)

*Research on Yakima vs. Subaru factory rack trays*



MrMatson said:


> The Subaru branded rack attachments (ski/bike) are just rebrands of Yakima parts with a price increase though so I wouldn't recommend any of those.


I just got the 2013 Subaru Impreza Sport with rails. A friend ironically bought the same car as I did and wanted to reuse her rack set up from her previous car - she had already purchased the crossbar kit so I just bought it from her. I do however still need racks/trays. I did some research and it does look like - based on the pictures - that the Subaru factory racks for the Impreza are just Yakima's "Raptor Aero".

Figuring this out makes comparison shopping for the best price easy then... $170 from Subaru and about $135 from REI/Moosejaw and others. All of this of course is assuming that these are good racks for roof-mounted bikes (I'd consider a hitch but I live in SF and don't want the length of my car to be any longer than it already is, lest I have to squeeze into a teeny parking spot).


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

^ Yeah, you're correct. I am not a huge fan of down-tube mount racks, anyhow. But if you get them, just get them from Cracks and Racks or something. 

All you need to look for is a bike rack that says "OEM crossbar compatible" or whatever. Most are these days.


----------



## dirtylittlegrrl (Apr 21, 2005)

XJaredX said:


> ^ Yeah, you're correct. I am not a huge fan of down-tube mount racks, anyhow. But if you get them, just get them from Cracks and Racks or something.
> 
> All you need to look for is a bike rack that says "OEM crossbar compatible" or whatever. Most are these days.


Thanks for the tip on the "OEM crossbar compatible" language - the process of determining what is the right fit hasn't been as straight forward as I would have liked considering I'm not going for the whole package, just the bike racks themselves.

And if down-tube mounted racks aren't awesome, would love to hear any other recommendations.  I have both mtb and road bikes to consider. Thx again.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

dirtylittlegrrl said:


> Thanks for the tip on the "OEM crossbar compatible" language - the process of determining what is the right fit hasn't been as straight forward as I would have liked considering I'm not going for the whole package, just the bike racks themselves.
> 
> And if down-tube mounted racks aren't awesome, would love to hear any other recommendations.  I have both mtb and road bikes to consider. Thx again.


Well, it all depends on the shape of the downtube. Like, my friend has a Thule Sidearm, and it seems to be a fine rack but occasionally, if the downtube is a weird shape, it needs to be tightened after a minute or so of driving, it tends to "settle in" and then needs adjustment. But that wouldn't dissuade me from owning it.

The main reason I get leery of downtube mount racks is the older Subaru OEM racks that we use on display cars in the showroom, they are Yakima and have a horrendously scary clamping method- but I should retract that statement. I just actually saw a Subaru / Yakima Raptor Aero in person and it looks to have a very nice clamping system. In any event, be wary if you have a funky bike.

I have a Thule Sidearm and really like it.

This is a fairly exhaustive list of what will fit on your car:

Thule & Yakima Bike Rack Carrier Accessories for Factory Racks

...if you don't have a local bike shop you'd like to support, and are looking for an awesome deal coupled with fantastic service, I highly recommend Cracks and Racks, plus they're an MTBR sponsor.


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

I just picked up my wrex. I was thinking about getting the roof rails but both my bikes weigh about 35 pounds. Should I get the racks or a hitch? Also it seems like theres two mounting options for the roof racks. Fork mount or leave the tire on. Both my bikes are 20mm axles. Not sure how those racks work.


----------



## cachaulo (Sep 14, 2009)

Don't get the aero bars if you are putting bikes on the roof, mine buckled from one bike. It is not the weight that is the issue it is the lateral movement that puts a large bending moment on the bar. The aero bars worked great for my rocketbox and probably your kayak, then you should get a hitch rack for the bikes.
Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Board Express


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Skip the OEM bars regarding that wrx and get some Thule or Yakima bars. Will be stronger. No need to go hitch for strength reasons.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

The factory rails are cheaper and aerodynamic. The yakima rails can bear a higher load weight. Depends on what you want to do.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

The Thule AeroBlades I have are like seriously silent. Shockingly so. They for sure are quieter than the OEM bars. I assume the same could be said about the Yakima Whispbars or whatever they're called.


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

|
|
v


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

woodyak said:


> I have a 13 WRX and I put a 1 1/4 hitch. No problems dragging whatsoever. Got the 1 UP rack system so I can carry 3 bikes total on the back. Very nice setup.


Any pictures of your hitch? Did you have to cut the bumper or rear diffuser to make the hitch fit?


----------



## petruccelli (Apr 22, 2013)

There seems to be a little confusion in this thread. I have the same question... Should I get the factory rails (ie the SPORTS package) and install crossbars or should I get the clean roof and install a rack system?

Does anyone have experience with the noise of the factory rail and crossbars vs a roof rack system? do either affect gas mileage?

if you get the sports package with the roof rails should I get OEM cross bars or some yakima whispbars?

If I get a clean roof should I get the OEM racks or a whole yakima Whispbar setup. 

At most I will be carrying 2 mt bikes at a time. Mostly just to throw my bike on top. 

THANKS!!


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

At this point, I wouldn't recommend a roof rack system at all. After using one for a few weeks on my Impreza to haul bikes around, I've noticed the hit to mileage and roof noise has become too severe for me. Between losing about 2mpg average, and being unable to use my moonroof due to noise (there is a lot), and added to that is the fact that every freaking time I lift or unload my mountain bike, a bunch of dried dirt gets on the roof, I've decided to move on to a hitch rack and forego the roof mounting altogether. For a road bike, I might be able to ignore a few of these factors, but I'm constantly worried about smacking my bike on something low, which I already did with a tree branch (no damage to anything), so it's time to move on to better ideas.


----------



## petruccelli (Apr 22, 2013)

what were use using? The factory rails with crossbars or the rack system? Was it the OEM or aftermarket?


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

petruccelli said:


> what were use using? The factory rails with crossbars or the rack system? Was it the OEM or aftermarket?


I was using the factory fixed crossbars with a 1upusa roof rack.


----------



## Gear Grinder (May 13, 2004)

I have Subaru factory aero crossbars bars on my Forester. Silent!!! My forester also has the massive moon roof, and there is no additional noise or hit to mileage with the bars. With square bars, of course there would be noise and wind buffing, but the aero bars are low profile and silent with the roof open.

With fork mount racks on, I also see no noise or hit to mileage. However, I think that has more to do with my rack choice...I use a Rocky Mounts fork mount system - also very aero/sleek, more so than any Yak or Thule system because of the aero leading edge. With the moon roof open, even with the Rocky Mounts on, there is still no noticeable noise. 

With the bars loaded with bikes, of course there is noise and a hit to mileage. I regularly carry 2 MTB's on the factory crossbars. No buckling or worry about load limits, but of course you can feel the wind effect.


----------



## petruccelli (Apr 22, 2013)

Awesome! I have been hearing that a lot, that they are virtually silent! Thanks so much that was super helpful.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Gear Grinder said:


> I have Subaru factory aero crossbars bars on my Forester. Silent!!! My forester also has the massive moon roof, and there is no additional noise or hit to mileage with the bars. With square bars, of course there would be noise and wind buffing, but the aero bars are low profile and silent with the roof open.
> 
> With fork mount racks on, I also see no noise or hit to mileage. However, I think that has more to do with my rack choice...I use a Rocky Mounts fork mount system - also very aero/sleek, more so than any Yak or Thule system because of the aero leading edge. With the moon roof open, even with the Rocky Mounts on, there is still no noticeable noise.
> 
> With the bars loaded with bikes, of course there is noise and a hit to mileage. I regularly carry 2 MTB's on the factory crossbars. No buckling or worry about load limits, but of course you can feel the wind effect.


The effect is far more pronounced on cars like the new Impreza that are designed around more fuel efficient engines and aerodynamics. At that point any change to the exterior can render some change in fuel economy, and the roof rail/bike combo pretty much lower my fuel economy by 3mpg, and that's with me trying to be efficient.


----------



## petruccelli (Apr 22, 2013)

The factory rails on a new impreza sport with aero cross bars drops the fuel economy by 3 mpg's?


----------



## Gear Grinder (May 13, 2004)

petruccelli said:


> The factory rails on a new impreza sport with aero cross bars drops the fuel economy by 3 mpg's?


A 3 mpg drop with a bike on top is realistic, depending on conditions.

My Forester is a '14, and gets very good mileage - it's rated at 32mpg highway, and I track it on Fuelly.com so I look for the effect that my bike has on top. It's a lot more fuel efficient than older Foresters, so it's a decent measure.

Drove 40 miles each way today with the bike on top, at country highway speed (~50mph) and pretty calm winds. On the way to the trails I averaged 32mpg, and on the way back 34mpg - all of that is with the bike on top!!!

The mileage completely shocked me - it's pretty much the same as I would expect without a bike on top, but it's probably mostly due to the moderate speeds. At higher speeds, into headwinds, and on an exposed road the effect on mileage (with a bike on top) would definitely be more pronounced. With just the crossbars? No measurable effect.


----------



## mvray (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a 2013 Impreza Sport Premium. Have the OEM cossbars and they seem quiet.
Only put ski's on the roof. I don't want to lift bikes onto to the roof so I plan put a hitch on for my hitch bike rack. Hauling bikes around in my pickup for now.
The OEM tires on these cars are very noisy.


----------



## THX (May 23, 2013)

mvray said:


> I just picked up my 2013 Impreza Sport Premium a couple weeks ago.
> Fun car to drive and happy with the gas mileage.
> 
> The factory side rails / roof load limit is 150 pounds.
> ...


Thats probably the rating for a single bar. The manual for the cross bars quotes a load capacity of 150 lbs.


----------



## RobboNJ (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a 1 1/4 curt hitch installed by uhaul and a 1up USA hitch tray bike carrier with an add on, couldn't be happier or easier way to haul two bikes!

The hitch is very minimal, does not affect length and very minimal clearance issues. Actually might protect the bumper a little. 

Thinking about getting the OEM aero cross bars to add a third bike option (considering a rocky mounts with wheel holder?), a cargo box (Thule MOAB?), and or a half size enclosed cargo box, haven't researched these yet, suggestions? So I have options.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JAvendan (Jan 27, 2013)

RobboNJ said:


> I have a 1 1/4 curt hitch installed by uhaul and a 1up USA hitch tray bike carrier with an add on, couldn't be happier or easier way to haul two bikes!
> 
> The hitch is very minimal, does not affect length and very minimal clearance issues. Actually might protect the bumper a little.
> 
> ...


i have a '12 outback and installed the factory subaru 1.25" hitch and have a 1up - single.

i am thinking about buying a second tray so i can bring another bike.

how does the 1up with two trays feel with the 1.25" bar???

feel solid???

thanks.

joel


----------



## RobboNJ (Mar 23, 2011)

JAvendan said:


> i have a '12 outback and installed the factory subaru 1.25" hitch and have a 1up - single.
> 
> i am thinking about buying a second tray so i can bring another bike.
> 
> ...


With two bikes it feels great! I wouldn't add a third (I think that puts the whole load over the recommended weight for both the car and 1.25" receiver), but absolutely no problems or worries with the 1up usa single and an add on with two <30# bikes. Like someone else said, the extra forces going over a bump or something are most likely far greater than the 60-80 pounds of extra weight on the car (hitch, bike racks, 2 bikes).


----------



## JAvendan (Jan 27, 2013)

thank you for the quick reply!

i would only attach the second tray when needed.

i would be mostly driving paved streets and highway.

i would hate to hit a pot hole at 60+mph with the two bikes and look in my rear view mirror to see them dangling back there!!!

lol.

thanks again.

i think i will just on the second tray... hopefully, i can get one that is anodized to match what i already have and not a powder coated one!

joel


----------



## RobboNJ (Mar 23, 2011)

To the OP, from what I've read on Subaru forms, the factory rails (sport trim) can't be added aftermarket, so you would have to use a foot or base system. Confirm with a dealer though. 

Cross bars and racks are all mostly interchangeable. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwl (Jan 7, 2014)

*Buying Impreza*

Hello,

I am looking into buying a 2014 Impreza Sport Premium and currently looking at pricing at different dealerships.

Would you mind sharing how much you paid for yours?

I appreciate any comments on pricing.

Thanks!


mvray said:


> I just picked up my 2013 Impreza Sport Premium a couple weeks ago.
> Fun car to drive and happy with the gas mileage.
> 
> The factory side rails / roof load limit is 150 pounds.
> ...


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Solicit quotes via dealer websites- you should be able to get around $600 under invoice that way. Maybe more or less depending on where you live.



dwl said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking into buying a 2014 Impreza Sport Premium and currently looking at pricing at different dealerships.
> 
> ...


----------



## shantyspark (Jan 18, 2013)

For anyone getting roof rack options, get a fairing to go across the front! It makes a huge difference in the amount of noise from the racks and even from the bikes. I have an 05 Impreza wagon with a full Yakima set up on the roof, low rise feet, round cross bars, two Highrollers, a Copperhead bike mount and a fairing. This set up with thefairing is silent but before i purchased my own I borrowed the same set up from a friend but it did not have a fairing and the noise was terrible. Lots of whistling and wind noise. Even if the bars are aero bars, get a fairing as it will stop the wind from going under the rack when you have a bike or other items installed, which is what causes the noise.

As far as streanth goes, I did two major trips with bikes on the roof this summer, one from Edmonton to Vancouver and back (with three bikes on the roof) and one from Edmonton to Collingwood Ontario (with one bike on the roof) and neither trip had any issues. There were timnes of very high winds and aside from it shaking the car, no other problems (well, also a drop in mileage due to the wind but that is expected). Anyway, hope that helps with someones decision on rack options.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Regarding fairings, I used to run one, until I got the Thule AeroBlade bars, then I seriously didn't need a fairing anymore. I imagine the Yakima Whispbars are similar.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (May 12, 2009)

woodyak said:


> I have a 13 WRX and I put a 1 1/4 hitch. No problems dragging whatsoever. Got the 1 UP rack system so I can carry 3 bikes total on the back. Very nice setup.


I just picked up a 14 WRX and I didn't want to install a hitch. But since I have a 1 Up already, its probably a cheaper way to go. Do you have any pics of the hitch mounted on your car? I would love to see some if you have any.

Thanks


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

5.0Trunk said:


> I just picked up a 14 WRX and I didn't want to install a hitch. But since I have a 1 Up already, its probably a cheaper way to go. Do you have any pics of the hitch mounted on your car? I would love to see some if you have any.
> 
> Thanks


Blasphemy


----------



## kovickc (May 22, 2007)

*Torklift Eco Hitch option for 2" rack owners*



5.0Trunk said:


> I just picked up a 14 WRX and I didn't want to install a hitch. But since I have a 1 Up already, its probably a cheaper way to go. Do you have any pics of the hitch mounted on your car? I would love to see some if you have any.
> 
> Thanks


I just ordered the Eco Hitch for my 2014 Impreza Hatchback so I could use my Saris 2" hitch rack and not worry about the garage eating my bike when (yes when) I would forget I have a bike on top. It is a no drill install and so it will not void the warranty. The car is not rated to tow a trailer, but I only plan on using a bike rack. I am hoping to install in the next week or so. I called and talked to the company and they said it is generally about 2 hours to install with removing the rear bumper cover to gain easy access for a first timer.

Torklift Central Eco-Hitch Invisi 2" Subaru Impreza Trailer Hitch | Torklift Central


----------



## Torklift Central (May 7, 2014)

5.0Trunk said:


> I just picked up a 14 WRX and I didn't want to install a hitch. But since I have a 1 Up already, its probably a cheaper way to go. Do you have any pics of the hitch mounted on your car? I would love to see some if you have any.
> 
> Thanks


5.0Trunk, I noticed you were looking at installing a hitch on your 14 WRX, were you able to find a solution that worked for you?


----------



## Yelnatz (Sep 18, 2014)

Both vehicles seem like a solid choice. Personally, I would go for the XV Crosstrek.


----------



## onegear29 (Dec 28, 2011)

tubored said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking to get a 2013 Impreza 5d wagon or perhaps the new XV crosstrek. The non-sport versions of the impreza don't come with roof rails, while the sport versions and the crosstrek do. Are the factory rails a good thing or would I be better served to pick up the Yakima or Thule solution for cars without rails?
> 
> If I decide on the Impreza, should I opt for factory rails?
> ...


I have a 2013 Impreza Sport Limited with the factory Aero Crossbars which do have a weight limit of 150 lbs. 
Subaru Aero Crossbar Set Impreza XV-Crosstrek
Have 2 Yakima Forklift rails that I regularly carry two big squishy's on with zero issues over the last 18 months.


----------

